# installer ubuntu et garder mac os



## pc-kid (23 Janvier 2008)

salut tous le monde je tourne sous mac os x sur un ibook G4 power pc et j'aimerais bien savoir s'il est possible d'installer ubuntu tout en gardant mac os . a signaler que je possede qu'une seule partition de 30 Go.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Oui c'est possible, il y a un logiciel dont j'ai oublié le nom qui se charge du partitionnement. Va voir sur le site d'Ubuntu.


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Janvier 2008)

ou là
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/

je l'aurais placé ce lien aujourd'hui


----------

